# One more..."How's my form"...by Nuts&Bolts



## nuts&bolts

I figured I would post up one more pic
of "How's my form" with the lines and dots
of a shooter with near perfect form.

(had a typo before, so I fixed it).


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Maybe this should be a Sticky!! Thanks Alan!!:wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Here's a pic of a wrist strap shooter "How's my form"...*

Here is a wrist strap shooter pic 
with lines and dots.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Wrist strap shooter with no lines, so it's easier to see.

Notice how the wrist strap is nice and tight
around the WRIST, just like a watch band.

If you have your wrist strap adjusted REALLY LARGE,
then the wrist strap will end up just under your knuckles (not good).


----------



## nuts&bolts

This is just one method/series of pictures
that shows an example of how to adjust the bow draw length.


Not the only way, but one example.


So,
what are the signs / symptoms to look for,
when you SUSPECT the bow draw length setting may be too long
for your body parts?

a) when you see a picture of yourself,
....and POINT #1 and POINT #2 forms a line that is NOT vertical
....which means your upper body is leaning backwards, even though
....you cannot FEEL it.

b) if you need to TILT your head sideways, to see directly over the arrow, when at full draw
....this means that the end of the arrow shaft is TOO FAR back on your face (nock is too far back on your face)
....which means the bow draw length setting is too long for your body parts


----------



## Bees

nuts&bolts said:


> This is just one method/series of pictures
> that shows an example of how to adjust the bow draw length.
> 
> 
> Not the only way, but one example.
> 
> 
> So,
> what are the signs / symptoms to look for,
> when you SUSPECT the bow draw length setting may be too long
> for your body parts?
> 
> a) when you see a picture of yourself,
> ....and POINT #1 and POINT #2 forms a line that is NOT vertical
> ....which means your upper body is leaning backwards, even though
> ....you cannot FEEL it.
> 
> b) if you need to TILT your head sideways, to see directly over the arrow, when at full draw
> ....this means that the end of the arrow shaft is TOO FAR back on your face (nock is too far back on your face)
> ....which means the bow draw length setting is too long for your body parts


How many long draw lengths are out there?

I see some 3D pro's with Draw length on the excessive side. I always wonder as good as they shoot if it would really make any differance for them.
I guess its a speed thing for 3Ders.


----------



## field14

Bees said:


> How many long draw lengths are out there?
> 
> I see some 3D pro's with Draw length on the excessive side. I always wonder as good as they shoot if it would really make any differance for them.
> I guess its a speed thing for 3Ders.


A couple of staff shooter/dealer schools I went to, sponsored by two different bow manufacturers and a "coache's school" that I went to...AT THAT TIME, had gathered data and statistics, and surprisingly enough, they all said that their data indicated as follows"

1. 92-95% of shooters were OVERDRAWING by 1/2" to 3"....The point they were making here was that MANY dealerships were stocking bows with 30" draw-lengths...but only 1-2% of the SHOOTERS were really even close to a 30" draw-length! Then of course they told the dealers that it wasn't "wise" to stock bows for 1-2% of the shooting population...when 80-90% were in the 27-29" drawlength range (AMO).

2. 90% of the shooters were OVERBOWED by 5 to 15# or more. Many dealers were also stocking bows in the 70# max weight range...when a very low percentage of the shooters can even handle that much weight effective OR accurately.

In all three seminars, the attendees were asked to tell the instructors what they were currently shooting for DRAWLENGTH AND POUNDAGE....this was written on the board, and then each shooter was measured 3 different ways for their "proper drawlength". These numbers were placed on the board next to what each attendee was shooting. 
Then, the attendees were given the chair test for handling of draw weight. and that "approximate" peak weight was written down next to the weight they were shooting for target and or hunting.

Guess what....???? Statistics actually don't LIE....In all three seminars, the "numbers" gotten...agreed with the statistics the companies had gathered!

Nearly ALL of the attendees were OVERDRAWING by 1-3" (a few were OK, and one....yours truly, was UNDERDRAWING by 1/2"). About 75% were hunting OVERBOWED by 5-15# peak weight.

I know when I observe shooters at the range I frequent...these statistics....are still pretty accurate...and yes, the shops are STILL stocking more 30" DL and 70# peak bows than what really FIT the shooters. 

Why? Because it is next to impossible to talk most of the people buying bows into the CORRECT drawlength and poundage range...cuz they want SPEED, their friends have already TOLD THEM what to get, and also, for those already shooting....they have it in their heads that they NEED the added drawlength and poundage in order to have KE necessary to bring down the game...up close AND at longer ranges.

I've heard guys talk of wanting to make sure they can make that....100 yard shot on a deer and still bring it down! Yes....100 yards...and most of these guys can't hit the bullseye on the blue face at 20 yards more than 2 or 3 out of 5 shots...but they want to take a 100 yard shot at a live animal that is living and breathing....and can move while the arrow is still in flight....

field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bees said:


> How many long draw lengths are out there?
> 
> I see some 3D pro's with Draw length on the excessive side. I always wonder as good as they shoot if it would really make any differance for them.
> I guess its a speed thing for 3Ders.


Can't speak for them.

Just see hundreds of posts here on AT
where folks are asking for ways to improve their shooting
and you see heads tilting forward..
and you see heads tilting sideways, etc...
"my new EVO release takes too long to fire..."

So,
I figured I would post some more good examples
of where the bow draw length has been set short enough
so the bow fits.


Ok.

Here's a doctored up photo
of the elbow way low (one indicator the draw length is tooooo long).


----------



## field14

N&B....

It might help a TON to post some pictures from behind the shooter....There is also the erect stance with shoulders centered above the hips...AND the critical alignment from tip of elbow thru the arrow...AND the problem MANY shooters have with their shoulders pointing off at 20 to 45 degrees to the LEFT (right-handed shooter) of the perpendicular line to the target.

Getting them to correct the above two items is about as tough as getting them to SHORTEN their draw-length, if not even more difficult due to the habit patterns set in from too long of a draw length and overbowing, and the "B****ES slouch"...:darkbeer::darkbeer::wink::tongue: Also called the "archer's ballast stance". hahaha.

I don't have any pics of the above right now that are clear enough to show the CORRECT alignment....

field14


----------



## Bees

field14 said:


> N&B....
> 
> It might help a TON to post some pictures from behind the shooter....There is also the erect stance with shoulders centered above the hips...AND the critical alignment from tip of elbow thru the arrow...AND the problem MANY shooters have with their shoulders pointing off at 20 to 45 degrees to the LEFT (right-handed shooter) of the perpendicular line to the target.
> 
> Getting them to correct the above two items is about as tough as getting them to SHORTEN their draw-length, if not even more difficult due to the habit patterns set in from too long of a draw length and overbowing, and the "B****ES slouch"...:darkbeer::darkbeer::wink::tongue: Also called the "archer's ballast stance". hahaha.
> 
> I don't have any pics of the above right now that are clear enough to show the CORRECT alignment....
> 
> field14



I have to shoot from there if I don't when I activate my back the bow walks off to the right. Seems I have to oreniate left to get the twist around my hips out. I never miss to the left. I always miss to the right and it's because I cannot ever get all of the twist out of my upper and lower body. so the bow walks to the right because my upper body wants to unwind that way.


----------



## bowjunkie2

Nuts & Bolts........got any form pics of finger shooters. OH..yes some of us still shoot that way!


----------

